# Latest little gig.



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Just wrapped up this one today. Just a few minor things to be done including a custom fireplace surround among other small things.I just have pics of the place.. All one colour with a journal white on ceiling and trim. It is a little creamier than a cloud white is. It was an insurance resto job and was about 1700 sq feet total.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice, I love a straight line!:thumbsup:


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

nice lines!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

looks good


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Good lines:thumbsup:
Is it snowing in there?:blink:...Just kidding, clean your camera man


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks. I wanted to take more pics, but today was rainy and they just had all their contents delivered so it was still a mess..


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks great. I see you didn't learn how to cut in Kansas.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

you do the trim install also? Just wondering. Great job man! Love that sconce on the wall with the lil metal nipples :thumbsup:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

nEighter said:


> you do the trim install also? Just wondering. Great job man! Love that sconce on the wall with the lil metal nipples :thumbsup:


No we didn't do the trim on this one, I have a few we are in the middle of which i will post pics of at a later date. There is a kitchen and bath reno and a basement refinish we are doing the trim on.


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

the ceilings have no texture at all do they?>


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

wje said:


> No we didn't do the trim on this one, I have a few we are in the middle of which i will post pics of at a later date. There is a kitchen and bath reno and a basement refinish we are doing the trim on.


awesome! Have a lil crown project tomorrow. Good to see other finishers on here:thumbsup:


----------



## colorfulpast (Jun 25, 2009)

Schweetttt!! Great job!


----------



## Uncle Caulky (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow that's sharp! What paint did you use?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks, for the most part on insurance resto. jobd I use the Glidden Ultra line. I have had great luck with it and the eggshell is quite faint/borderline flat so it is a really nice finish and nice and thin like i like it. I use the Ultra semi on trim and ICI Ultra hide flat on the ceiling.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Clean, crisp, professional!


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

Very Nice


----------

